# How will this look? 275 in back 225 front?



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

hhhhh


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

good, IIII


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

I had 235 in the front with 275 in the rear and I LOVED the way it looked. Granted I rolled my fenders but the look was awesome.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

225s are kind of skinny in front. I like to turn and stop after I go.


----------

